# Michaels has there Halloween items up



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Stopped-by yesterday and they were putting up their Halloween stuff. It was nice in a way but, we are in a tripple-diget heatwave here in Utha and it just didn't seen right to see Halloween stuff up at this time of year.


----------



## sarahtlee (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm so excited! I'm going to have to check out my local Michaels


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow that's early! I do like seeing the Halloween stuff out early, but several months early just kind of kills the mood, IMO. Especially considering in October it's all chewed up and Santa's singing his tunes right next to them. lol.

But still can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Isn't this a GREAT country! Halloween stuff out in July now.... Actually I love this mostly because I hate seeing the Xmas stuff put out alongside with Halloween items. At least H gets a little head start this way!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

They had their stuff out last weekend with a 40% off coupon. Garden Ridge also has their halloween stuff out too. Great potion bottles and jars at Michaels.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awww man all the good props will be gone


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, already!
Halloween will one day by pass christmas! Well, I can dream!
I love seeing it out earily!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep - last week I decided to check out Michaels and see what's going on and yes, they're putting out their stuff. I get paid on Friday so when I go to Michaels on Saturday, I will be broke.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Alreaddy! its a little too early isn't it I mean I would like to have some more to work on props before I am tempted to buy some.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah I agree I didnt even find or buy cheesecloth for my ghost yet!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, nope its never too early, besides you were supposed to start working on props in November.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I went to Micheals on Saturday and bought four new potion bottles, Lemax "Wolf Pack", Forsaken Souls Prison, two new lamposts, Dancing Skeletons figurines, Bridge of Bones, and a few other Lemax items. In my defense - all Lemax items were 25% off. :jol: 

Even though hubby is understanding and goes with the flow when it comes to my Halloween addiction, I took one bag into the house because I did advised hubby that I was going to Michaels to pick up the new Wilton yearbook (cake decorating book). One bag is still in the truck.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh, you do that too DW? LOL!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Oh, you do that too DW? LOL!


Yes, mam!!! Even though he knows I get a lot of the Halloween items on sale, when I start to display them in October is when he gets to see what I bought. Then I just tell him that I when I would get a coupon in the mail is when I would buy each piece one at a time. I buy what I want and he's none the wiser!

Tonight I am going to straighten my craft den (also hiding spot for newly bought items and he rarely ventures in there) so I will have time to play with my new toys to make sure they work. :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

By the way Haunti - you said you were venturing out today to Michaels, anything that caught your eye?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Da Weiner said:


> One bag is still in the truck.


LOL ~

There must have been a class somewhere that tought my hubby!
He now does "trunk checks"

I have to come up with some other way of bringing things home!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> By the way Haunti - you said you were venturing out today to Michaels, anything that caught your eye?


That was Saturday - I picked up the carousel and a "Happy Haunting" sign.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

La grou..
get a box or few that you can put everything in and label it Tampons.!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMAO Lilly. That is perfect. I just charge it and then pay on the bill. I hide pretty much everything until i need it. That way i get to go SURPRISE!!! LOL, im sure he knows, but he is great about it most of the time.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Lilly said:


> La grou..
> get a box or few that you can put everything in and label it Tampons.!!


*spitting diet coke out of my nose*

ouch! that burns!

Cracking me up!!!


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I noticed that Hobby Lobby had their stuff out last week, but not much of a selection yet.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

We lost our "Michaels" here....too much competition with Pat Catans and JoAnn Etc. We even have a Flower Factory which is vendor only....but so far I haven't been impressed with them yet. I do sneak into Hobby Lobby every so often in the Youngstown area when I get work up that way....ooooo, look, I have to go that way 2-morrow for work.....geesh I love it when things come together!


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Youngstown? I have friends who live in Youngstown. Are you in Columbiana, Mahoning or Trumbull county?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Actually I am in Stark County....home to the Football Hall of Fame.
I work in all the surrounding counties so I pass through there on a regular basis. Youngstown hugh????? Tell me they are not drug dealers......LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

SOOO has anyone seen any NEW stuff at Michaels?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't made it to a Michaels yet, but I did stop by Flower Factory....came out empty handed...*pouting face*
Nothing spectacular.....


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HEY!!!! I was in my Micheals today and they are having their halloween stuff out. The manager told me that he is having the 50% off coupon at his store and its good for this week and nothing is on sale yet. WOOO HOOO.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My Michael's SUCKS. They only have the spooky town stuff out and their "seasonal" department still has all the other shelves stocked with summer stuff. Maybe I should check out the Michael's that's a little further away. This was an issue last year as well. Our Michael's always seems to be a little bit behind the rest of them.

I really wanted to start my Pumpkinrot yesterday, but with no cauldron to start it with, I'll just have to wait... and I hate waiting.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Z i can pick one up for you if you dont wanna wait.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey Z i can pick one up for you if you dont wanna wait.


If the other Micheal's doesn't have any, I may just do that. Thanks!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't recall Michaels having plastic cauldrons in the past. I searched their site and they don't list any. In fact the only place that sold them around here last year in Dayton, OH (and we have a ton of seasonal stores in strip Malls like Spirit) was Halloween Express. Not even Wal-Mart, Meijer or Kmart had them. You might check the drug stores like Walgreens and Rite-Aid but I've never seen any there. I think cauldrons are just too big and hard to stack is why. Halloween Express had enough room to lay a bunch of them in a pile.

None on eBay or a goggle search that I could find.

You could always try the beach ball Pumpkin Rot head technique shown here at hectorturner.com to get started.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Good idea FYF. Hey Zombie, I think you could use the beach ball idea, but deflate the ball a little and get the shape your looking for. You might also try a cardboard cutout about 10" in diameter on the top and bottom, I bet you can get the right shape with that. Heck,I might have to try that myself!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OKAY sooooo i got some great stuff yesterday at micheals. This year they are having a donna of the dead doll that sells for 130. I was lucky enough to attend a grand reopening of a micheals in Louisville that was offering a 50% off coupon so i got a great deal on her. Those of you that live near a garden ridge...they are selling the same doll for $99. I asked micheals if thye do a price match and they said no. They will match coupons not prices. I think that sucks myself and told their manager so. They are also offering the 40% off coupon this week and a 40% coupon for next week in that same ad. They had 3 different spooky busts this year for 20 dollars and i used my 40% off coupons and got them for 12 bucks. They also have 3 new tombstones this year made from resin. I like them and may be getting them later in teh week when my family sends me some more coupons. They have a mummy dog to go with their mummy and mummy bride they had last year. Same pirate heads from last year and the creepy garland too. I will take some pictures of the stuff i got and post it on here. If i get a chance to go back tomorrow ill get some pics of the shelves. Im just thrilled they got the stuff out this early. Hell ill be able to get what i want without having to pay full price this year. I think with the coupons i got from the paper this week. I had 4 40% off coupons and am getting sent 4 more. Plus getting the same amount for next weeks sale. The stuff may not be on sale, but ill find something to use it on. Hope that helps anyone who was wondering what they had out.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I wouldn't complain too much about lack of price matching while they're giving 40-50% off coupons. They mark that stuff up for sure but they gotta stay in business : ) Sounds like you made out pretty good! Was I right about Micheals not having any plastic cauldrons that Zombie-F was looking for? I haven't stopped by the one by the Dayton Mall yet.

To keep the info organized and separate:

Here's the Pumpkin rot scarecrow head fabricating thread A pretty good one so far.

And Turtle's Micheals score pics thread Nice pics!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nope they have the cauldrons.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I also saw the cauldrons at Michaels, but they were not the type that I think are used to make the pumpkinheads.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

no, they're not the same...not round enough imho.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I saw cauldrons there today but they are more cylindrical than the typical cauldrons that you usually see. 
I am guessing you need the cauldron that is wider in the middle and more narrow at the base and lip to make a pumpkin-head.

I bought the flicker-flame lamp post today for $20 with my coupon. I have another one that I might use tomorrow. I have 2 for the next sale also.
Pretty good deal.

I liked the male mummy but it made a weird noise when the sound-track started and ended. Kind of a "ziiiip". Do they all do that? 

I wonder if I could make a mummy cheaper and just use some sort of motion detector with my own soundtrack or use a battery operated talking skull that has a motion detector. I have one that has red eyes that light and says, "happy halloween ha ha ha ha ha ha ha".


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Found out today that my Michaels takes competitors coupons-- AC Moore and sometimes JoAnns. Guess all those AC Moore coupons I stole from my neighbors will come in even handier than I thought!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is good to know. I'll have to check for other craft store coupons in my paper.
Did you see their terra cotta JOL. It was kind of expensive but I really liked it?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't actually been to Michaels yet, 'cause they were just setting everything up last Wednesday and a full aisle was still bare. If they haven't got it out by today I think I'll strangle someone. I can't live vicariously through pics anymore...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We just got back from a second trip to Michael's. I highly recommend the 6 foot plastic chain at a very surprising $3.99, and the white styro skulls (half and full) for $4.99.
I was completely blown away by the resin crow on ball columns ($24.99)that they have, WOW. We didn't have the coupons with us, so Black Cat will be hitting up the neighbors for them later today. I mean they're really awesome, and will be a steal at 40 or 50% off.
Of the three static busts they're offering for $19.99, I only like the female head, the others are too cutesy, but for $10 with the coupon, the female is a must have. Keep your eyes open for their table top resin mini busts. At $1.99, the small female one, and the vulture(?) on a ball are very nice
As far as their animated stuff, I think Donna the Dead was probably the best. Their male and female mummies are just too poorly made as far as the bodies go. The pirate rising from the chest is enough to make you gag, but seeing how they've used a reindeer motor to animate it does give some ideas. This years version of the crawling hand is a crawling skeletal hand, fun except for the ear piercing motor whine that each one gives out.
Their mini foggers are a total rip off at $40. And the quarts of fog juice at $8 a piece are a joke. I do like their mini foggers for their tiny size and good output, but only if you can get one at 50% off, or on clearance later.
Their headstone collection is improving every year, much less cutesy, and more gothic, and also more reasonably priced than before.
As usual, they have some very reasonably priced, realistic, hand and forearms at $4.99, but once again, only right hands. I'll be looking to Party City to see if they come out with the lefts like last year, then I'll buy.
For those of you looking for a hinged lightweight skull, they have a hard plastic Pirate captains skull, $9.99. Stripped of it's pirate gear, it may be what you need.


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

I had recently just picked up Donna of the Dead, and I must say, She is so much more kickass then in photos-

When i first saw a video of her, i decided not to get her- but now, after finally seeing her in person, The hula-girl thought doesn't even cross my mind.

I really love her, and the kool thing is- you can do so much with her, like change her up every year for your haunt. I Plan on removing the pumpkin next year and giving her a light-weight lantern.

AH! Love heerrr.
-Anthony


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

This Friday is payday. Saturday I will be broke by the time I go to Micheals to see what they have displayed.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I also had my eye on the chain. I already got the vampire dude bust with last weeks 40% off, and I am torn between the lady or the crow for my purchase this week  They also have what I think is an improved 3 flicker light chandelier. Last years had a bad looking hand holding it, this year they got rid of that.



Vlad said:


> We just got back from a second trip to Michael's. I highly recommend the 6 foot plastic chain at a very surprising $3.99, and the white styro skulls (half and full) for $4.99.
> I was completely blown away by the resin crow on ball columns ($24.99)that they have, WOW. We didn't have the coupons with us, so Black Cat will be hitting up the neighbors for them later today. I mean they're really awesome, and will be a steal at 40 or 50% off.
> Of the three static busts they're offering for $19.99, I only like the female head, the others are too cutesy, but for $10 with the coupon, the female is a must have. Keep your eyes open for their table top resin mini busts. At $1.99, the small female one, and the vulture(?) on a ball are very nice
> As far as their animated stuff, I think Donna the Dead was probably the best. Their male and female mummies are just too poorly made as far as the bodies go. The pirate rising from the chest is enough to make you gag, but seeing how they've used a reindeer motor to animate it does give some ideas. This years version of the crawling hand is a crawling skeletal hand, fun except for the ear piercing motor whine that each one gives out.
> ...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i guess i might be going soon now that I have a job thanks for big review vlad


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, I purchase the female bust and the male vampire. I'll be going back for a few more things shortly.

Don't forget to check out all the urns and vases they have on sale everyone. At 50-70% off they're a steal, and great for anyone having a "Haunted Mansion" theme. Also, they've got some small wall shelves which look like stone ledges, great for detailed tombstones, columns or just to put on the walls with votives/books.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

Check out the candle isle for their LED pillar candles. 3 sizes and very realistic when lit. I found a wooden-look lantern for 70% off, and the LED candle looks perfect inside!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, I FINALLY got to see in person what Michael's was putting out this year. There were still some shelves empty, but I was placated enough by what they did have. I thought in seeing it here, I was definitely going to buy at least the female vampire bust, but in person none of them had much appeal. I did discover the mini ones, which I'm surprised nobody mentioned here. I didn't get any of those either-- they just didn't get me very excited. 

AS for the bigger stuff--Nothing was unpacked or on display, which I grumbled about quite a bit, but even in their boxes the only things I was intrigued by were the candleabras ($9.99 for the one with skulls and $14.99 for the plastic ones me thinks?) and the skeleton in a cage, which shook so hard I thought the shelving they'd put up for it was going to fall apart.  
Donna the Dead, the mummies, the tombstones... I don't know. I'm underwhelmed. I've never been much of a "big prop" person or for noisemakers.
How much was the skellie in the cage? They didn't have alot of that stuff marked yet either.

I did walk away with a mini-tombstone, the $25 tombstone with the gate and skeleton, 2 of the styrofoam $4.99 half-skulls, a bag of mini skulls (for party favors), and one of the rat eyeball/flashlight deals. Oh... and the jack-o-lantern flip-flops they had in the kids/foamies display on the other side of the store. 
I think I may go back for another tombstone and the Lemax ruins I talked myself into yesterday, but that's it for michael's and me... unless I can think of something to use any of the other stuff for.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

(they go great with the vintage-like drapes I'm going to use *lightning will strike outside the windows at random*) I had to put it out to do a photo op of course!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOOH me likey me likey...Good job. I love them.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wooo Hoooo THANKS Micheals for your 50% off coupon. I just sold my donna of the dead to a guy from Canada for $175.00 WOOO HOOOO. I might just be able to pull this halloween off. I can pay on my CC that got all charged up with ahlloween stuff already. Yeah Thank You Micheals for keeping me from Divorce Court.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

50% off coupon?! Where when?! I need one cause I wanna go this weekend or next!! Are they in their flyers?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

A store here in Louisville had a reopening sale. They had a 50% off coupon in their ad. So sorry, but you can still get a 40% off probably next week.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

how does that 40% off thing work. Can you use it anytime? Cause I just walked in and asked and they made me sign a sheet with my postal code and then game me 40% off 1 reg priced item. Yoink! I grabbed the Vamp bust. Very cool.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheetah, usually the coupon is in the Sunday paper. Sometimes they have 40% off, and sometimes 50%. It's usually good for one week, it'll be dated. But all of the Michael's stores are different, ours won't give out the coupons.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Neither does ours


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ours does Nyaaaahhhhh Nyaaaahhhhh! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There was a 40% off coupon in today's paper.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I had to drop by my office today and there were two Sunday papers floating around. I grabbed both coupons and the two "bonus" coupons, making 4 40% off coupons I have! Muahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad and I just bought the large female bust with the 40% Michael's coupon and also one of the styro skulls with a 40% AC Moore coupon.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Went to Starbucks today and there were some ads in the trash, but everyone was watching.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

At Starbucks? Who cares?! I'd do it just to make 'em wonder...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> At Starbucks? Who cares?! I'd do it just to make 'em wonder...


Let's do lunch!! lol


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I took a ride to Michaels today with my wife. She wanted the 6' tall male mummy and I wanted the talking skull. We used the 40% off on the mummy, and she was able to use her teachers ID for 15% off on the skull. Two great deals to go with the halloween lamp post we purchased there last week.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I went today, sent my two sons through with coupons and a prop each, one of them went through twice. We got the Donna the Dead, The Fortune Teller, Skeleton in a Cage, and The Mummy.

I couldn't resist! My budget is almost gone already!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Got the fortune teller last year (may try to hack it this year if there is time), so far got the crow and the vampire bust. 2 more coupons, hmmmm.









Just for kicks (off topic) here was my big find 2 years ago at post Halloween clearance.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

HJ, I'm with you on those crows! Soon as I get my hands on the coupons, I'm buying a pair of 'em. They'll look great in the graveyard. The local Michael's is fully stocked on the Halloween stuff now.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

i just walk in and get the 40% off when i ask. SWEET!! I was wondering, anybody seen the fortune teller in action?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> i just walk in and get the 40% off when i ask. SWEET!! I was wondering, anybody seen the fortune teller in action?


I have one that I bought last year. What do you want to know? There's a bit of it on my 2006 video.
http://www.hauntiholik.com/ween2006/Site/ween2006.html


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I went to Michael's yesterday with coupons in hand. Looked at everything for half an hour and walked out with nothing. They had two of the male vampire busts left, 1 female and 2 of the kids. I debated on whether to buy or not and just opted out. I remember saying last year that we had enough indoor stuff and thinking back, we really do. While the price would have been right, I figure I can spend the money elsewhere for a better return. Maybe I'm not in the right Halloween mood yet but the initial excitement over seeing the stuff for the first time wore off quickly. I did almost buy the last section of rusted plastic chain they had but I already have a lot of that stuff anyway.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I went to Michael's today and snagged some nasty-looking weeds for the graveyard at 70% off. I can't imagine who would use those things as part of an indoor floral arrangement. Also got one of the raven-on-a-ball pillars and plan to grab another soon. I didn't have a 40%-off coupon so they let me sign a paper and gave me the discount. Apparently you can do this once a day for one item only, unless you go to a different register when you want to buy the second item at a 40% discount and then you'll sign a different sheet.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I have one that I bought last year. What do you want to know? There's a bit of it on my 2006 video.
> http://www.hauntiholik.com/ween2006/Site/ween2006.html


*
Is it lit inside?*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I stopped at Michael's yesterday also on my birthday hunt...Didn't have any coupons but I also didn't know that you could ask at register..I liked the male mummy my hubby like d the female ..go figure
If I find some coupons I might just go get those.
Also wanted the raven pillars to put on a bigger base.
I can't believe how much those foam pumpkins are wow..and the Canada prices are ridiculous it seems.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Went to Michaels last week with my coupon and picked up the resin count guy. today I picked up the resin crow and a foam skull. found some krylon spray paint on clearance for a buck a can.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *
> Is it lit inside?*


Her face is lit by little LEDs and her eyes light up internally. Mostly you just see her eyes.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I got another of the raven-on-a ball pillars this morning at Michael's, along with some of the black oak leaf garlands. Love that 40% discount! Again, I just asked for it at the register - no problem! Those pillars are going to look nice flanking the Reaper this year.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah the pumpkins are around 30 bucks for the large ones. I wanted some but they cost so much...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Our store has a cool 80% off wall. I got these large lanterns today for 3 bucks each.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

What store? And... "yoink"!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

me want yoink!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I took some money out of the Halloween slush fund on Friday, and Black Cat and I each used a 40% off coupon to get a pair of the crow on ball pillars, just awesome. We also picked up a few of the smaller busts, and a string of small skeleton garland for use on the NJ/PA make and take mirror project. Then I forced Black Cat at gunpoint to take me back to Big Lots were I bought the last two talking with Boris's they had.

I've already bought what I consider the best of what Michael's has to offer, so I'll be using all of the 40% and 50% coupons I can get to buy Michael's out of foam skulls and plastic chain.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

at our Michaels you can o nly use the coupon on one item, not your total.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Same with ours Sickie, we used the 40% off on the crow columns, and just payed full price for the smaller items.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Question for you Michaels experts; will they restock before Halloween? Seems the stuff at our store is getting picked over pretty fast. Just wondered if they order more between now and Halloween?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

jdubbya - I think they get a few weekly shipments but it they seem to stop getting shipments in late September. I'm sure someone will correct me on this.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's about right. I LOVE doing the after Hallow's eve sales though!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Our Michaels doesn't have the chain


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

The chains, busts and that horrid pirate-in-a-chest thing seem to be the ones disappearing from our Michael's. 

The more I look at the mummy's I want at least one. I'm in sooo much friggin trouble.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Up until last year, most of the chain stores had an over-abundance of product. There was a great deal of comment last year that most of the stores sold out of anything decent long before Halloween, and were basically out weeks before Halloween. It's great for the stores not having leftover stock that they're forced to put on clearance, but bad news for all of us if the trend continues.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Went back today and used two more coupons for their last two lengths of chain. Some good news though, they restocked some items already.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Yonkers! It's only nearing the end of August and I feel as though I'm missing all of the good buys due to sell outs.

It's good to see Halloween is making an earlier appearance every year in the stores. 

Must........get.............moving.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

My wife found a great bargain at Michael's today, at least we think so. It's one of those $50.00 Halloween trees they sell. Some of them, like this one, the Michael's employees custom decorate them with Halloween garland, large spiders, rats, signage, and mini skulls. It's hard to see in my photo, but they are all there on this now 8 foot tall Haunted Tree. Ignore the leafy decorative plant in the corner trying to get in the photo.

I was very surprised to see the meticulous job they did. Like this tree, sold out of the box, they up the price to $100.00, which also includes the black painted clay pot it sits in. They accept the 40% off coupon, making it a bargain when you consider the amount of time someone spent building it up. This is going to be the centerpiece this year outside in our graveyard.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

for those making the witch jars.....found some clear glass jars..almost identical to the witch jars they sell...for .99 each. located near the candles (at least thats where they are in my michaels). I'll post some completed pics tomorrow.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool tree!


----------

